# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 Winter Wheel Storage Protection



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The next time someone leaves you holding the bag, make sure its one of these. Audi tire totes are a great way to move and store your wheels and tires.

Sturdy and attractive, these tire bags are a snap to install, and come with handy carrying handles. Use them to transport your wheels for seasonal tire changes, and keep them clean during off-season storage.

If you plan on stacking your wheels, add a set of our felt protection discs to prevent nicks and scratches, especially important for wheels with stretched tires.

*Genuine Protection*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

